# Papa's Interview



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

The Day, Eastern Connecticut's daily newspaper, just published an article about our business. I would like to share it with you.

This is where the article is located: http://www.theday.com/news/ts-re.asp...1-53B24D144F4A

If the link above does not work, go to www.theday.com and click on "Lifestyle".


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

Papa,
Lovely article! 
I have alot of admiration for the way you are approaching this business. Your obvious respect for the olive farmers and bringing the best products for a reasonable price to boot to your clientele. I have been reading your posts for a while and I can tell you are very learned and worldly.We are indeed lucky to have you, your experience and opinions here at the Cheftalk Cafe. Forum. 
Thanks for sharing .


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Impressive. The best of luck to you and your wife.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Very interesting article, papa.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

My dear papa..

What a wonderful articale.

A man of passion is a man of truth.
Also I like your pic!! somehow thats just how I pictured you.
Good luck to you and Candy,and I will definatly take a road trip to mystic to enjoy some of the Meneres oil.

cc


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Hey cc,

Your pic ready yet?
Do you look anything like papa?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Pooh,pooh,pooh!!!LOL

I am waiting to see some of the digital pics.

I do not look like papa,but we share a similar smile "warm" and we share some of the same passions..

I hope the pics show up soon..Nicko and Momoreg have some.
cc


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Papa,
Thank you so much for sharing the article.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Now cc, don't tell me you're sharing your cape with papa?

Whatdyamean "Pooh-Pooh-Pooh"!!

Guess what it sounds like, when you read that aloud! LOL LOL


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Just having some fun Pooh!!

BTW..I never share my cape  
cc


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

Thank you so much for taking the time to read the article and for giving me your wonderful, heart warming comments!

In answering FoodIsMe's question, this is an old Italian expression. It translates to "fresh olive oil and old wine" and it is used to describe good quality.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

CC, You are just too funny  Papa, you are the number one loved person around here, so you don't need a cape. So there, CC. LOL!
   Papa, I loved the article and especially like what your mother told you.

[ May 30, 2001: Message edited by: Pastachef ]

[ May 30, 2001: Message edited by: Pastachef ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hey papa,

What a lovely article. I found it to be most interesting to know about you a little more. BTW, nice picture!

You're right Pastachef, we do love papa around here! He seems so genuine!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I must concure..

Papa is a man of much dignity.

and I have a deep respect for him as a person. Without a dought, papa is the man!!!

I have learned a great deal from Papa and I am so happy that he takes the time to post with us.

Thank you Papa
With respect
cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Great article, Papa. I enjoyed it very much. Your photo made me think immediately of a jolly Zeus! You've really packed a lot of living into your years- I admire that.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Papa, that was a wonderful article. You have such a wealth of knowledge, and it's so generous of you to share it with us. Your enthusiasm is contagious! I wish you continued success in your work.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Papa, what a wonderful arcticle. I would just like to say thank you for sharing with all of us and wish you continued success.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What a marvelous story!!! How much fun you must have exploring olive countries for "the"
oils you chose to sell....


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Papa, thank you for the opportunity to learn more about what you do. It is truly a blessing to have you here!

BTW, I think that, along with the kindred spirit of your namesake, you also share the look.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

I am overwhelmed by your warm postings!

Thank you so much! The expression of your feelings and your wishes has really touched me!

Thank you once again!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What a wonderful article. I will never look at a bottle of olive oil the same way. Now I have a better understanding of your passion.


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

Papa,As a lover of olives i found your story about olives and your feeling of love for what you do a true story of love.There is nothing more important than love of family and love of work.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Papa, you must have the best job a person could possibly have. What a great way of life!
Congratulations! 
Will your oils be represented at the NASFT show in NY this summer?


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Papa-
Great story about you and your new business. I hope it's very successful-- sorry you had to leave the Pacific Northwest to do it.

Will you be offering these unique oils at retail on the internet? I hope that's a next step.

Mike


----------

